

Single founder startup StatSheet raises $1.3M - RobbieStats
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/04/former-crunchies-finalist-statsheet-recieves-1-3-million-in-series-a/

======
betterlabs
Awesome for the "single founder" part. I think its a myth that single founder
companies are few and far between, and that its tough to make it happen alone.
I don't disagree that being a single founder is tough, but I think there are
founders who are at their best when they are running "single founder"
startups.

------
redorb
“a new type of sports media company that is focused on technology and
automation instead of paying people to research and report news like is the
norm with traditional sports media."

seems like he is making the Demand Media of sports; perhaps a good idea :)
What could you be the Demand Media of? Also what if Google starts dis-liking
auto-generated content?

~~~
astrofinch
I was under the impression that Demand Media's content was written by
freelancers, not auto-generated.

------
kacy
So it is possible to raise VC money from the Triangle. Well deserved, Robbie.
:-) Super happy that companies like yours are giving the area a great name!
Keep up the hard work.

------
raheemm
Pretty cool that you are based out of NC! How did you get the attn of SV. Are
you sticking around NC?

------
maukdaddy
Congrats!

------
RobbieStats
Thanks!

~~~
redorb
did you present your startup to Ycombinator? If so how was that?

~~~
talbina
Single founder.

